# New Solution - What Do You Need?



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We are preparing to launch our new Fulfillment platform for customers this coming month. As we finish the last of the coding we have time to add additional features. For all the customers out there fulfilling shopify, kickstarter, and campaign style sales for both dtg and screen printing what do you feel are some of the most important features software should have for you?

Currently the solution handles orders from 1 unit being dtg printed all the way up to very large screen printing fulfillment orders of 1000's of units.


----------



## SeeSawSin (May 15, 2015)

Instant quotes
Have estimated turnaround time
List what services do you offer
List specialities different type of shirt finishings
Describe where you are able to print on the shirt (sleeves, small print, jumbo print, etc) and show the additional cost

Fulfillments

White label services?
Do you offer tags, or inner print tags for custom branding and logos?
Shipping is important too. Are you able to drop ship orders (splitting screen printed shirts to different addresses)


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, below are listed notes of what our software already has programmed to come out and thoughts on what we may not have at this time.
--------
Have estimated turnaround time
- Our software schedules jobs so you know "projected" dates of completion. We always like to say add 1 business day incase the production runs that night or USPS is potentially delayed. The software will also keep you updated on the status of the jobs as they move to production and into fulfillment. Many times you find that very large screen printing jobs such as 3,000 units can print relatively fast but fulfillment we like to add 1-2 days to make sure they get picked and packed correctly. By limiting miss-ships we feel it increases consumer happiness, repeat orders for campaign styles, and reducers customer service costs for all companies involved.

List what services do you offer
- We have listed DTG and Screen Printing. At this time we are sticking with core services and the software only allows the choice of those two methods. We do have a few other programs coming out once we get out of beta on the software. The software self-calculates price depending on your needs and selections. This includes ink colors and the whole 9 yards.

List specialities different type of shirt finishings
- We like to keep our services extremely simple to speed up production and increase quality control. The current two finishing options we may introduce at some point would be custom neck branding and individual bagging. Just about every single style of apparel we are going to use has a tear-away label.

Describe where you are able to print on the shirt (sleeves, small print, jumbo print, etc) and show the additional cost.
- Great idea, our sales team has built most of this into he software already. By selecting DTG or screen printing as your decoration method for a particular order it gives you the options of where you can print/how much it is. We have kept the screen printing locations to core areas to decrease turnaround times and for dtg printing we like to limit it to front and back prints to increase quality control.

Fulfillments

White label services?
- Shipping labels have customer's return address on them.

Do you offer tags, or inner print tags for custom branding and logos?
- This is something we are considering, since many of our larger "campaign" style clients currently don't need it due to keeping costs down we haven't added it into the software. But it definitely could show up.

Shipping is important too. Are you able to drop ship orders (splitting screen printed shirts to different addresses)
- All orders can/are split shipped, it is our core business. Screen printing orders can be shipped to an unlimited number of addresses, may it be 100 shirts going to 100 addresses or 5000 shirts going to 2500 total addresses. 

The main focus on the software is to increase direct communication for job status and needs plus be scalable in the long run as customers want/need new features added.

Any more thoughts would be greatly appreciated of what you feel you have been lacking in the past!


----------



## SeeSawSin (May 15, 2015)

Will this fulfillment program be on your website? I would take another look at your website once the fulfillment platform is implemented .

Just some more ideas

It would be nice for an easy API integration with popular eCommerce platforms (etsy, shopify, etc).


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

SeeSawSin said:


> Will this fulfillment program be on your website? I would take another look at your website once the fulfillment platform is implemented .
> 
> Just some more ideas
> 
> It would be nice for an easy API integration with popular eCommerce platforms (etsy, shopify, etc).


Yes it will be on our platform/site with a new web face. It has been a good bit of time since we have updated our site but due to popularity we haven't needed to.

Our V.2 phase of the software is planned for API integration for a few shipping cart systems and also direct order import. Our main goal with this integration is to allow customers to design their mocks, artwork, and stores anyway they want but still sync properly for processing. This way you aren't limited to having to design and mock on our backend.


----------

